# Just for fun: OH's tattoos



## xgem27x

Does your OH have any tattoos that you don't like or ones he got before he was with you?

I'm lucky that my OH only has two tats, both were done since being with me so were "pre-apporved" my myself haha!! :haha:
And one is my name lol!

But my friend has started dating this guy, and he has 2 of his ex girlfriends names on him, (in unmissable letters, down his arm and on his neck), some weird giant tiger thing with blood lol and I can't remember the rest, but some other weird ones and she HATES them... I know it sounds bad, but bad tattoos would definately put me off!

Just thought I'd start an interesting thread...


----------



## lily123

My OH doesn't have any tatoos THANK GOD! I love tatoos but we have very different tastes, so i'd probably hate any he had lol! Not that i can talk, OH has been very understanding of my Playboy tatoo :sick: that has thankfully been lasered :lol: xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

My OH doesn't have any tattoos thankfully...
I've heard the idea of ones he would like and I'm soooo glad he doesn't :haha: 
Tattoos sorta put me off too, :lol: Some are really nice and I like them, I think it depends on what the person is like and what it is...
My OHs cousin has a video game character tattoo in his stomach :dohh: he hasn't had it that long and already regrets it - I don't know what he was thinking!
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

My OH has a large tattoo on his lower leg, he got it when we were seeing eachother, it's a skull with lyrics around it, it's really nice and pretty big for a first tattoo. I'm not really one for getting name tattoos, but like things that represent the person - Ava means bird so we're getting bird tattoos.


----------



## KaceysMummy

rainbows_x said:


> My OH has a large tattoo on his lower leg, he got it when we were seeing eachother, it's a skull with lyrics around it, it's really nice and pretty big for a first tattoo. *I'm not really one for getting name tattoos, but like things that represent the person - Ava means bird so we're getting bird tattoos*.

I'm the same I don't see the point getting names either or words really. I don't get how people get a tattoo of their own name :wacko: suppose it's just incase they forget... :lol:
I love your bird tattoo idea btw!!
I've always wanted to get footprints to symbolise Kacey then could add the the path if have more children :) but I'm such a wimp that I still haven't got it done _yet_ :haha: xx


----------



## _laura

My OH has no tattoos. Though I did have an ex that had smiley faces tattooed on his knees.


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> My OH has no tattoos. Though I did have an ex that had smiley faces tattooed on his knees.

:rofl:


----------



## lizardbreath

My OH has no Tatts, but he has his Tongue pierced. I want him to get one though When I go get my next one .


----------



## rockys-mumma

OH has no tattoos but my brothers mate has an eyeball on each bumcheek!!! LOL


----------



## Rhio92

FOB doesn't have any... Buuuuut :haha: apparently the girl he's seeing now has 'yeah boii' tattoo'd on her bum! (one word on each cheek) Bless her :rofl:


----------



## aidensxmomma

My OH doesn't have any tattoos yet, but he wants a full back tattoo. He just has to save up the money to get it done. It's a good idea, so I'm not against it. Plus he wants to get another one for me and the kids. :)

He is jealous of me because I have two, though. :haha: I just have the kids' names on my shoulders. Eventually, I'll probably end up with a ton of tattoos, though since I'm kind of obsessed with tattoos and piercings. I have 11 piercings in my ears, my lip, and my tongue pierced as of right now. My OH would never look good with piercings but I know he could pull off tattoos. 

And as for the people who get stuff tattooed on their butt...what is the point of that?:haha:


----------



## amygwen

OH has one tattoo and it's of the hatchetman from insane clown possee :dohh:
We were together when he got it, I hate ittttttttttt!


----------



## sarah0108

Some of these are hilarious :rofl:

Me or OH dont have any but both have a few ideas of tattoos we'd like. Just a matter of money and for me.. toning up! x


----------



## rainbows_x

amygwen said:


> OH has one tattoo and it's of the hatchetman from insane clown possee :dohh:
> We were together when he got it, I hate ittttttttttt!

That's the sort of thing my OH would get! x


----------



## bbyno1

My OH has has rip 'Edna & Don' on his wrist which are his grandparents.
He has my name tatooed on his ankle:D
Another on the top of his shoulder saying ' only god can judge me' with a cross.
And a poem on the top of his back which is quite long so i don't remember it :dohh:
And Aliyah's name along the bottom of his arm:D
Oh and his brothers name on his other arm.
OHH and his own name on his chest lol


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My Oh has a few.
In his chest he was Carpe Diem With lips beside it ( I hate the lips)
top of his left arm at world war 2 fighter plane on the bottom that arm he has a mustang
Top of his right are he was his last name and on his forearm he has a half sleeve of a Coy fish with crazy waves and An anchor

In June he is getting a tattoo for his dad who passed in November of a line drawing of a man fishing with a sun set on his ribs :)


----------



## AriannasMama

OH doesn't have any. I just have 3 stars on my foot but I want more tatts :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

not with fob, but i'd like to get oliver tattooed on me somewhere..


----------



## KaceysMummy

_laura said:


> My OH has no tattoos. Though I did have an ex that had smiley faces tattooed on his knees.

Ozzy Osbourne has that tattoo, OH wanted it done for while, I wouldn't allow it :haha: xx


----------



## amygwen

rainbows_x said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OH has one tattoo and it's of the hatchetman from insane clown possee :dohh:
> We were together when he got it, I hate ittttttttttt!
> 
> That's the sort of thing my OH would get! xClick to expand...


Really?!
AHHH. I really hate it, but he's obsessed with ICP!


----------



## x__amour

Lololol, Amy! Oh man, what a tattoo! :lol:
Neither Zach nor I have tattoos atm but would like to do something with Tori. He wants to do Tori's footprint (cliche, I know) but I think it's sweet. He also wants a few tattoos that I don't necessarily "approve" of, so, um, yeah. I'm not a huge tattoo person, I will probably only get something that's connected to Tori. Also not very big on piercings, the most I've ever had was 4, lobes, cartilage and belly button but my belly button and cartilage closed up. Oh well!


----------



## aidensxmomma

amygwen said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> OH has one tattoo and it's of the hatchetman from insane clown possee :dohh:
> We were together when he got it, I hate ittttttttttt!
> 
> That's the sort of thing my OH would get! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?!
> AHHH. I really hate it, but he's obsessed with ICP!Click to expand...

I think I know 3 people (if not more) with the hatchetman tattoo. I believe my brother also plans on getting one done once he turns 18.


----------



## Burchy314

OH has Jayden's name on his chest which I love. He also has a dragon tattoo on his chest. It looks good, but not in that spot, but it had to be there because it is a cover up. He had a tattoo on his chest (where the dragon is now) that he did himself one drunken night...looked HORRIBLE! So I am gla he got it covered up. He plans on getting sleeves and a full back tattoo. His right arm will be dragon themed and his left arm I think will be skulls. His back will be the grim reaper. I love tattoos I think they are hott!

I am getting Jaydens name on my left shoulder blade with butterflys and am thinking about getting my left arm done as a sleeve depending on how well my first tattoo goes since I dont do pain well.

BUT Chris is getting my name done soon. He has to get my OK on all tattoos though just like I hae to get his ok with mine.


----------



## holly2234

My OH has my name in a heart but like <3 <that. We met on the internet! He also has the babies name that we lost underneath. I have his name in the heart too but i was pregnant when he got the other name so ill get that done at the same time we both get Erins name. I also have a couple more, one on my stomach that has not been completely destroyed, one on my ankle of a lizard (what was i thinking?) that someone who used to be a good friend also has. Also a flower on my foot that i got with my mum.


----------



## vhal_x

I have OH's name on my right wrist, am getting LO's name, DOB and footprints on my shoulder, and I want lyrics from the song "Hear You Me" by Jimmy Eat World somewhere in memory of my uncle. And I'd also like a sleeve, maybe two...

Piercings wise, I have my ears done once... Had lobes x2 cartilage x1 and belly button, but all but the 1st lobes piercings closed up.

OH, he has Vanessa on his right wrist, a "17" on his left wrist (a friendship thing between him and his best friend Charles, both of their lucky numbers & bdays), and japanese writing up his arm, to start off his sleeves (it means dragonball z...) he's getting a gaming sleeve and a movies/tv sleeve, but everything he gets has to mean something to him (such as dragonball z, which was his fave show when he was a kid and has all sorts of drawings of the characters that he drew himself lol).

He doesn't want any piercings, but I'm going to go get a few soon once I lose some weight/tone up.

Nipples, hips, lobes again, cartilage, snake bites, and maybe some more, shall see when the time/money comes :haha: xx


----------



## vhal_x

Oh! And I'm desperate for some cherry blossoms somewhere! xx


----------



## pichi

my OH has a horrible tribal thing he got before we met, roses and thorns down is left ribs and the prodigy ant on his calf. we're getting new tattoo's tomorrow- he's getting Pixie on his arm and i'm getting 2 swallows on my collarbones(1 for pixie and 1 for baby #2 in the not to distant future) i also have both my calves done, my wrist, my back, my ankle and my feet.
Piercing wise i have my lobes x 4 (was x6) all stretched, daith, tragus, conch, rook, industrial, tongue, monroe and i'm planning on getting Microdermals :thumbup:


----------



## vhal_x

^^ I'd loooove microdermals, but I'm too much of a shitbag :dohh:, my tattooist has one on her arm and she said it hurt like a bitch, way more than any of her tattoos (and she has sleeves and behind her ears and many other places IYKWIM :haha:) xx


----------



## pichi

dermals just pinch - it depends on where you get them done heh


----------



## GypsyDancer

my OH Has one full sleeve and one half a sleeve and then his inner forearm tattooed aswell..he's also got writing on his chest/colar bone..one behind his ear and one on his leg! haha..i think if i didnt like his tattoos id have to deal with it as he has so much..most of them though he got whilst weve been together..

He's got 2 girls on one arm..both with big boobs haha..i was slightly jealous at first but i dont care now..

However! if he had a name on him..id deffinately be sending him to get it covered!


----------



## Neferet

I don't have an OH, but I have a heartagram at the top of my back. I'm no longer totally obsessed with HIM, but I still love it.
I also have a star somewhere between my chest and my shoulder that I got after Isaac was born as his middle name is Sirius.
Oh, and I have 'viva hate' (the name of a Morrissey album) in quite big letters across my chest. I got it when I was 17 and I absolutely hate it now. It doesn't look good and people are always asking me what it means which just draws attention to it. =/


----------



## pichi

I really have a dislike for name tattoos (partners name) its something 9 out 10 people will regret


----------



## mayb_baby

My OH has OKane (His last name) down the inside of his lower left arm

As for me I have a tribal on the side of my hand (had it before Cheryl Cole and the rest of the nation went crazy lol) 4 nine pointed stars on my lower back and my hip has a blue butterfly with a design


----------



## vhal_x

Neferet said:


> I don't have an OH, but I have a heartagram at the top of my back. I'm no longer totally obsessed with HIM, but I still love it.
> I also have a star somewhere between my chest and my shoulder that I got after Isaac was born as his middle name is Sirius.
> Oh, and I have 'viva hate' (the name of a Morrissey album) in quite big letters across my chest. I got it when I was 17 and I absolutely hate it now. It doesn't look good and people are always asking me what it means which just draws attention to it. =/

I'm getting a heartagram in the next week or two, I love HIM, but to be honest, even if one day I go off them, I'll still like the tattoo, I think it's quite pretty :haha: xx


----------



## rjb

Sam is getting Adelaide's name on his arm and mine on his chest. I might get Adelaide's on my shoulder along with her birthday if I can handle it, and Sam's on my hip.


----------



## lily123

Omg. So many people with their OH's name! I'd HATE it if my OH got my name tattooed on him, i feel like it's kind of stamping... like they're my property kind of thing.
Just my opinion though :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

Agreed I just think so few relationships at this age actually work out and most of you will end up regretting them!! Sorry!


----------



## pichi

lily123 said:


> Omg. So many people with their OH's name! I'd HATE it if my OH got my name tattooed on him, i feel like it's kind of stamping... like they're my property kind of thing.
> Just my opinion though :thumbup:




annawrigley said:


> Agreed I just think so few relationships at this age actually work out and most of you will end up regretting them!! Sorry!

totally aggree. (not quite a teen here but i still feel young :blush:)


----------



## lily123

pichi said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Omg. So many people with their OH's name! I'd HATE it if my OH got my name tattooed on him, i feel like it's kind of stamping... like they're my property kind of thing.
> Just my opinion though :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Agreed I just think so few relationships at this age actually work out and most of you will end up regretting them!! Sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> totally aggree. (not quite a teen here but i still feel young :blush:)Click to expand...

I'm not a teen either, i'm 21 in 3 weeks :haha: xx


----------



## pichi

i'm 25 in December... had pixie at 23 :blush: heh


----------



## Burchy314

I will be getting Chris' name on me, but only after we have been married for awhile.


----------



## lily123

Burchy314 said:


> I will be getting Chris' name on me, but only after we have been married for awhile.

Ohh are you 2 back together then?x


----------



## BrEeZeY

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/0206111132.jpg
LOs name

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/0206111133.jpg

our last name (HETT) down the back of his arm

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/tattoo.jpg

this one was from when he rolled his car 8 times (he shoulda died, and it was a FORD, and his great grandpa was a FORD so it kinda had two meanings)

he is gettin the other LOs name tattooed on his other collar bone, he loves tattoos

he has a few 'prison' tats that he did himself but they are too faded to see and i am the only one who better be close enough to see them lol 

o and forgot this one on his chest 
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/tat.jpg

he kinda has an obsession lol


----------



## Burchy314

lily123 said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I will be getting Chris' name on me, but only after we have been married for awhile.
> 
> Ohh are you 2 back together then?xClick to expand...

Yes but no lol. We act like we are together, but he wanted to wait until Mothers day (this sunday) to ask me out again since he doesnt have money for a gift. He said he wrote a 3 page letter to me about how sorry he was and how much he cared about me and Jayden to put in my card :cloud9:

But he is still not living with me and probably wont for awhile. Since I live with my parents it is up to them and they arent ready for him to be back yet. They are being them protective selves.


----------



## lucy_x

My OH fortunatly didnt have any tattoos when i met him.
Thankgod, Ugly tattoos would really put me off someone :blush:

But now he has my name with the date we met down one arm, and A's hand print and DOB on the other inside arm.


----------



## Rhio92

Does anyone know if shoulder tattoos hurt? :blush:


----------



## pichi

Nah they don't Hun. Had my collarbones done on Friday. Will have to post a piccie :D


----------



## Rhio92

Ooo cool thanks :) I want the japanese symbol for son :haha:
And you best do! I loooove tattoos :D


----------



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/Untitled-3.png
tattoo #8 & 9​


----------



## Rhio92

Oh wow! Love them! x


----------



## pichi

thanks hun. took a while because they're on my collarbone


----------



## MummyinJune

My oh has a few, the 2 that i hate is 'D12' On his 2 forearms (exact same as eminems) as when he was younger he was his idol and got them 4 his bday (he actuli really looked like him, some girls stoppe dhim in the street apparantly lol his mum told me) - luckly he doesnt like them now and is going to get them covered up! He has one on his lower back which doesnt really bother me tbh it says in massave writing 'shady' lol as this was his nickname also & still is 2 his friends (i rather call him by his name lol) he has another on his right arm (top) & its celtic which i liked until he got one on his other arm and it was also celtic but alot better than the other arm, also the right arm he is going to get redone anyway so will look alot better, and he has one on the back of his neck/top of back which is nice. It was his bday yday and im paying 4 another! but i presume he will use that money 2 cover up the D12 or to change the one on his right arm! Oh and he got logans name down the back of his forearm lol ill c if i can find pics.... Thats the best i could find
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2102.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9









DSCF1724.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 14









DSCF1871.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









16338379a12087300660l.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

No OH :(
But, my ex has a lot of regrettable tattoos. One's a doughnut on his forearm (He was the "10th doughnut." The shop was running a bet that if the guy could get 10 people to get a tattoo of a doughnut then the other artist would get a tattoo of a penis on his butt cheek! Thanks to my ex, he did. :rofl:)

Then he's got a cupcake on his chest (which almost killed his cause he got MRSA from it) because he was high and thought the doughnut needed company. :dohh:

He's got and outline of the state of NJ on his leg with 609 written in it (our area code)
He's got hatchetman on his other leg as well :dohh:

I'm SUPER excited! I get my tattoo in 24 days! :D


----------



## pichi

haha a doughnut and a cupcake sound like something i would get! haha :blush:

what are you getting?


----------



## AirForceWife7

DH has no tattoos, but he's going to get Brenna's hand & footprints on his ribcage :D Can't wait! I have a tattoo on my left shoulderblade. They're dogtags with mine & DH's names in it. It also has a quote in between the necklace part. I posted a picture of it in the "Your Tattoos" thread. Too lazy to do it here :haha:


----------



## pichi

he's brave getting his ribs done for a first tattoo. that's a real sensitive area to be going


----------



## themarshas

Some of these things DH/OH's have are crazy. Fortunetly my DH only has 1 tattoo. It's a large one on his right shoulder/back. It's of a bald eagle in Red, White, and Blue holding a scroll that has his grandfathers initials and years of birth and death. It's very pretty. Plus it holds alot of meaning. The only tattoo I'd ever get would be "Ceaselessly" around my ring finger of my wedding band, under my actual ring. It's a word that we've carried with us throughout the years.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

OH only has a tiny one on his wrist, He got it 6 years ago at the tattoo shop i work in. It says R.I.P dad and theres a small picture of a greyhound above it (his dad was a greyhound keeper and used to take them out to hunt).

I have the start to a sleeve in my right arm, its a rose at the moment (lylas middle name and birth flower) and as I work in a tattoo place I get all mine done for freeeee :D so I am going to extend it more, leaving room for my future childrens birth flowers too. Peircings, I have lobes x4, tragus on both ears, top cartilige on my right ear, tongue, bellybutton and I had my eyebrow done but took it out because people always thought I was a lesbian and I was getting sick of the jokes lol. But I might get it done again because I liked it!!.. OH only has 1 ear peirced, I want him to get his eyebrow or tongue done, he will look so yummmmmmmm! lol. OH plans on getting an ace of spades playing card on his other wrist with a ribbon going over it and lylas name & dob on it. I'm not sure what the card is for though?! he just said it would look cool lol x


----------



## lilosmum

OH has 3 tattoo's he has a Lily on his chest with Lily's name inscribed under it. He has a No entry sign on his arse :dohh: that one was before we got together but I have sort of grown found of it and he has a Celtic band on his arm with my initials in the middle.


----------



## kariannnee

My OH has three tattoos. All on his arms.
I'm a sucker for rib tattoos though (; and chest. I keep begging him to get some work there!


----------



## lb

Why has this thread been dragged up from May? -____-


----------



## Harleyy

My partnerr has, all gotten before he met me, a symbol meaning love, erm, a snake wrapped around a dagger, ermmm, a grim reaper, and a hugeeeeeeeeeee cobra on his back :D i love all apart from the grim reaper, and I hardly notice them, as I had to think really hard about what they were lol.


----------



## Cassie.

My OH has one tattoo, a heart on his wrist. He doesn't want anymore which is great as I'm not a tattoo fan. He has both ears stretched.. although not huge.
I have no tattoos and don't plan on getting any, I have a few piercings, nose, septum (which hurt like hell), one ear and my belly button. I also have an ear stretched :) x

Also Dani's actual dad, who she never sees cause he's a psycho.. got her name with the grim reaper tattooed on his arm when she was a baby.. which I thought was a bit creepy.. :|


----------



## airbear

My OH has no tattoos yet. I have a cross on the back of my neck that I got with my mom and sister and then I have an ugly heart on the back of my right elbow, that I regret. I plan on getting something for Elsie someday.


----------



## annawrigley

Cassie. said:


> My OH has one tattoo, a heart on his wrist. He doesn't want anymore which is great as I'm not a tattoo fan. He has both ears stretched.. although not huge.
> I have no tattoos and don't plan on getting any, I have a few piercings, nose, septum (which hurt like hell), one ear and my belly button. I also have an ear stretched :) x
> 
> Also Dani's actual dad, who she never sees cause he's a psycho.. got her name with the grim reaper tattooed on his arm when she was a baby.. which I thought was a bit creepy.. :|

Ew that's very creepy :S


----------



## fightchick

my OH has 6 tattoos.
he got all of them when we were together, i helped pick all of them.

and even though my OH is not the FOB he has been in my LO's life since he was 8 months old, and LO is turning 3 in 3 weeks. he got a cursive L and a heart (all in my handwriting, i drew the tattoo) and he had it placed on his back. 

BUT on the other hand, i hate one of his tattoos. is the dramma faces, one happy, one sad. i have no idea why he got it lol and i really dont like it.


----------



## lily123

fightchick said:


> my OH has 6 tattoos.
> he got all of them when we were together, i helped pick all of them.
> 
> and even though my OH is not the FOB he has been in my LO's life since he was 8 months old, and LO is turning 3 in 3 weeks. he got a cursive L and a heart (all in my handwriting, i drew the tattoo) and he had it placed on his back.
> 
> BUT on the other hand, i hate one of his tattoos. *is the dramma faces, one happy, one sad. i have no idea why he got it lol and i really dont like it.*

Aw i was thinking about getting those! either that or the phantom of the opera mask :) I think they're lovely.


----------



## Rhio92

Cassie. said:


> My OH has one tattoo, a heart on his wrist. He doesn't want anymore which is great as I'm not a tattoo fan. He has both ears stretched.. although not huge.
> I have no tattoos and don't plan on getting any, I have a few piercings, nose, septum (which hurt like hell), one ear and my belly button. I also have an ear stretched :) x
> 
> Also Dani's actual dad, who she never sees cause he's a psycho.. *got her name with the grim reape*r tattooed on his arm when she was a baby.. which I thought was a bit creepy.. :|

:shock:


----------



## Shannyxox

My OH Has a dragon on his back i like it :) Not a fan of the smiley face on his ass he got when he was drunk ages ago -_- Looks like shitty pencil as his mate done it!


----------



## Cassie_x

The father of the twins has a butterfly on his back, which was done on his 18th birthday, when we were still together. Lewis has my name tattooed on the inside of his upper arm (forgotten the word for it :p) I would like to get the word 'Breathe' tattooed just under my breast and maybe Lewis name tattooed on my wrist. Too many tattoos scare me. Sorry!


----------



## Cassie.

Rhio92 said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> My OH has one tattoo, a heart on his wrist. He doesn't want anymore which is great as I'm not a tattoo fan. He has both ears stretched.. although not huge.
> I have no tattoos and don't plan on getting any, I have a few piercings, nose, septum (which hurt like hell), one ear and my belly button. I also have an ear stretched :) x
> 
> Also Dani's actual dad, who she never sees cause he's a psycho.. *got her name with the grim reape*r tattooed on his arm when she was a baby.. which I thought was a bit creepy.. :|
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

I know. It's scary. I'll see if I can find a picture on his fb, don't know if I can see it without being his friend.

Edited to add- Here it is :| Would anyone else find this creepy? :/ It quite clearly says 'Dannyn' (her name) and the Grim Reaper:|

https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc479/lauramccann1/Stuff/5654_1212462036809_1386517694_604642_1392952_n.jpg


----------



## Strawberrymum

very creepy ^


----------



## Burchy314

Ew what was he thinking!? That is really creepy that her name is with that.


----------



## rosalieava

sorry not a teen mum, but that is really creepy ^ WHY?!would he dop thaat? :wacko:


----------



## Cassie.

rosalieava said:


> sorry not a teen mum, but that is really creepy ^ WHY?!would he dop thaat? :wacko:

I don't know, he's really weird. She never sees him now.


----------



## pichi

not only is it creepy it looks like a crappy tattoo :haha:


----------



## wasey

Thats uber weird! my OH tattoos and has many that i'm unsure on :') some ridiculous guy smoking on his leg and Murray from Monkey Island done poorly on his back by his friend who he was teaching.


----------



## Cassie.

pichi said:


> not only is it creepy it looks like a crappy tattoo :haha:

 :haha:

I know :) 
I love your LO's name btw, it's lovely :)


----------



## pichi

Cassie. said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> not only is it creepy it looks like a crappy tattoo :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know :)
> I love your LO's name btw, it's lovely :)Click to expand...

aw thanks - we call her Pixie-doodle :) her middle name is 'Blossom' so she's a Pixie Blossom :cloud9: she certainly lives up to the name!


----------



## Cassie.

pichi said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> not only is it creepy it looks like a crappy tattoo :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know :)
> I love your LO's name btw, it's lovely :)Click to expand...
> 
> aw thanks - we call her Pixie-doodle :) her middle name is 'Blossom' so she's a Pixie Blossom :cloud9: she certainly lives up to the name!Click to expand...

Aww that's so gorgeous :)


----------



## MyVeryFirst

I love Tattoos! And so does OH! He is only 19 and he has 12 tattoos already! <3 lol:thumbup:He also has two gauged ears now!
And I have had 24 piercings:dohh:


----------



## MyVeryFirst

My cousin also got a tattoo on his ass when he was 17 of a shroom house :dohh:


----------



## Cassie_x

Oh gosh, that grim reaper tattoo is scary! I wouldn't like to find out my Dad had my name tattooed above a _grim reaper_!


----------



## Burchy314

Cassie. said:


> My OH has one tattoo, a heart on his wrist. He doesn't want anymore which is great as I'm not a tattoo fan. He has both ears stretched.. although not huge.
> I have no tattoos and don't plan on getting any, I have a few piercings, nose, septum (which hurt like hell), one ear and my belly button. I also have an ear stretched :) x
> 
> Also Dani's actual dad, who she never sees cause he's a psycho.. got her name with the grim reaper tattooed on his arm when she was a baby.. which I thought was a bit creepy.. :|

Wait it Dannyn your daughter or niece? your signature says niece number one... I just got a bit confused :dohh:


----------



## Cassie.

Burchy314 said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> My OH has one tattoo, a heart on his wrist. He doesn't want anymore which is great as I'm not a tattoo fan. He has both ears stretched.. although not huge.
> I have no tattoos and don't plan on getting any, I have a few piercings, nose, septum (which hurt like hell), one ear and my belly button. I also have an ear stretched :) x
> 
> Also Dani's actual dad, who she never sees cause he's a psycho.. got her name with the grim reaper tattooed on his arm when she was a baby.. which I thought was a bit creepy.. :|
> 
> Wait it Dannyn your daughter or niece? your signature says niece number one... I just got a bit confused :dohh:Click to expand...

Niece :) I see why you got confused.. I said Dani's actual dad because she has a step-dad as well, should have explained that, sorry :) x


----------



## Rhio92

Cassie. said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> My OH has one tattoo, a heart on his wrist. He doesn't want anymore which is great as I'm not a tattoo fan. He has both ears stretched.. although not huge.
> I have no tattoos and don't plan on getting any, I have a few piercings, nose, septum (which hurt like hell), one ear and my belly button. I also have an ear stretched :) x
> 
> Also Dani's actual dad, who she never sees cause he's a psycho.. got her name with the grim reaper tattooed on his arm when she was a baby.. which I thought was a bit creepy.. :|
> 
> Wait it Dannyn your daughter or niece? your signature says niece number one... I just got a bit confused :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Niece :) I see why you got confused.. I said Dani's actual dad because she has a step-dad as well, should have explained that, sorry :) xClick to expand...

Totally oT, but how do you pronounce Aibhne? :blush: I looove Irish names x


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm from Ireland we pronounce it AY-veen :winkwink:
EDT
Some EE-veen depending on accent but I spell it Aoibhin


----------



## Cassie.

mayb_baby said:


> I'm from Ireland we pronounce it AY-veen :winkwink:

We pronounce it Ev-nee. Oh god, I hope my sister didn't get it wrong :dohh: I'm from Northern Ireland but until Aibhne was born I'd never heard the name before.

Edited to add- https://www.babynames.com/name/AIBHNE on there it says it's pronounced Ev-ny. I think Irish names tend to depend on where in Ireland it is. The girl with the name Caoimhe in Big Brother pronounced her name as Kee-va but I know someone with the same name, who pronounces it as Queenie, which is totally different.


----------



## mayb_baby

Cassie. said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Ireland we pronounce it AY-veen :winkwink:
> 
> We pronounce it Ev-nee. Oh god, I hope my sister didn't get it wrong :dohh: I'm from Northern Ireland but until Aibhne was born I'd never heard the name before.Click to expand...

Where about are you from? 
I live in Dungiven and started uni at Colraine


----------



## Cassie.

I'm from Ballywalter in County Down (a little village on the coast). It's near Newtonards and Bangor :)


----------



## mayb_baby

You'r a brave bit away from me lol


----------



## Cassie.

mayb_baby said:


> You'r a brave bit away from me lol

I live in England at the moment, a lot of the family live over there though, OH and I are going to move back in the next few years. :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

:haha: I moved here from London when I was 12


----------



## Cassie.

I was born in Ireland and had to move here (accent and all) when I was 13. I go back once or twice every year. We're having next Christmas over there.


----------

